# Packages depending on TeXLive



## Heraklit (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently installed texlive on my FreeBSD 9.2. In this context, I have also deleted teTex and hopefully all packages depending on teTeX. No conflicts are detected by a pkg check. I have also set the TEX_DEFAULT variable to texlive in my make.conf as suggested by a hint in the UPDATING file.

Nevertheless, there are still problems installing packages like kile, texmakerx, ipe, etc., which depend on latex, after I have installed TeXLive successfully. When I try to install one of them via pkg, I receive the following output showing still dependencies on teTeX:


```
sudo pkg install ipe
Updating repository catalogue
The following 3 packages will be installed:

        Installing teTeX-texmf: 3.0_9
        Installing teTeX-base: 3.0_25
        Installing ipe: 7.1.4

The installation will require 209 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]:
```

The problem lies in the teTeX packages which will conflict with TeXLive during the integration check! So, ipe cannot be installed.

How can I remedy this problem? How can I adapt the dependencies? I thought this can be done by the make.conf variable.

Best regards.


----------



## Oko (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks like Hirki Sato still works on that TeXLive port 10 years and counting  Sarcasm aside I noticed that after 10 years of porting Hiroki finally managed to port TeXLive to FreeBSD.
That means that teTeX should have been pruned and the parts of TeXLive are now dependency for many packages or TeXLive is installed in the separate sandbox and teTeX is still dependency. Based on your incomplete description I would infer that the later is the case. Unfortunately it looks like you installed TeXLive on your own and carelessly removed teTeX. The proper way would have been to install TeXLive in the sandbox and adjust the environmental variables. I do not want to look into the crustal ball and to say how dificult is to resolve dependency hell but I personally would not like to deal with your FreeBSD installation.


----------



## kpa (Oct 27, 2013)

The /etc/make.conf settings count only when you're compiling ports from the source using the ports(7) system or a tool like ports-mgmt/portmaster. After the packages have been created it's not possible to change the run time dependencies because the dependencies are effectively set in stone at compile time. The biggest problem is that shared library dependencies can not be edited afterwards but have to be satisfied exactly as they were set at compile time.

In some rare cases with interpreted scripting languages it could be possible to switch a run time dependency for example from lang/python27 to lang/python33 because the run time API call is a just call of a shell script and such change does not require a change in the shared library dependencies.


----------

